# trojan virusis



## jurko7 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have problem with removing Win32 trojan dropper agent.agent trojan 
Can you help me plese


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

I recommend that you follow the instructions *here* and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------

